# Other Pets > Horses >  My Horse, Tonka

## OFRD_GRL

Rescued in January... He is 5 years old (Bday April 24), 17H tall, gelding and registered Thoroughbred.

VERY green.

I got him with so many issues.. poor guy... bad feet, ear mites/fungus, teeth problems, etc.

Right now we are working on mainly behavioral and trust. Although I have ridden him a couple times and he is GREAT!!! 

We just got a fungus issue taken care of, so now I should be able to bridle him without the HUGE fight he was giving me. 

Here's some pics. He is still gaining weight so ignore the ribbyness  :Smile:

----------


## BuddhaLuv

Tonka is REALLY handsome horse! I love his face :Very Happy:  I bet he will turn out to be a very lovable guy. I am so glad that you have been able to provide with him the care and love that he needs!

----------


## Argentra

Ooo... I'll come over and help out with him whenever you want!  :Very Happy: 

Much as I adore reptiles, my main favorite animal will always be horses.

----------


## Wh00h0069

Glad to hear that he is in good hands now. He looks great, btw!  :Good Job:

----------


## OFRD_GRL

Thanks!!
I will have to post some more recent pictures of him since he is almost all the way shed out, his coloring is soo cool now  :Smile: 

Thanks for all the compliments. He is a huge lover. And although he has a TON of fear issues to overcome, we will get there in time.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful horse.

----------


## OFRD_GRL

Thanks!

----------


## KachineK

What a beautiful boy!  He's so handsome.  I love that first picture too!  lol  Guess he thinks the grass is greener on the other side of the fence too!

Kachine Kolgon

----------


## OFRD_GRL

HEHE he must  :Wink: 
Thanks!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow! He's a big beautiful horse!

----------


## OFRD_GRL

Thank you :-)

I will have to post updated pictures since he is FINALLY gaining weight  :Very Happy:

----------

